# PowerPoint Works!



## Chris Stolz (Apr 4, 2018)

Thought I'd share a recent success projecting with PPT in Windows.

So I spent a lot of time trying to select the best projection mapping software for a production of Chess. In particular, I wanted a Windows solution that I could install at home to practice on a scale model. I played around with Isadora, HeavyM etc. but nothing had cue sheets, or was reliable enough to be run by someone who wasn't me. I eventually ended up with no selected solution until I got to the theatre and had a real set to work on. After our build was complete, I ended up giving PowerPoint a try. Well what do you know, the thing was square and PowerPoint WORKED GREAT! You can't skew images the way you can in mapping programs, but I was happy to use something that was easy for anyone to run and give up a little mapping power to do it. I ultimately ended up projecting only on surfaces which were square on to the audience.

One thing I can say for sure is that if I hadn't rented that 14K projector I would have been up a creek!

Pictures below!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice looking production.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great. I, too, have designed shows using PowerPoint. When that is all that is needed, why not? As you have clearly demonstrated, it works.

What about Isadora didn't you like? That is my go to for most shows. I like that I can customize the controls so anyone can run it.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 4, 2018)

Nicely done Chris. What theatre was this in?


----------



## Chris Stolz (Apr 5, 2018)

seanandkate said:


> Nicely done Chris. What theatre was this in?



Thanks Sean! This was at Meadowvale Theatre in Mississauga, ON.


----------



## mikefellh (Apr 7, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> Looks great. I, too, have designed shows using PowerPoint. When that is all that is needed, why not?



Which is fine if you also need different fades, animations, and transitions.

However for straight slideshows where I just need to change the image I use Irfanview image browsing software (or Xee on Mac), and numbered JPEG images (including titles that were created in Photoshop)...not everyone is familiar with PowerPoint (or Keynote on Mac) but at least the people we host mostly use Photoshop/Lightroom and can number their files. Just have to set the image browsing software is set to browse files in alpha-numeric order.

Our setup is also colour calibrated (I recently started trying Spyder5 after using i1Pro for a while) so if our presenters colour calibrate on their end the images should be the right colour.


----------



## Chris Stolz (Apr 16, 2018)

mikefellh said:


> Which is fine if you also need different fades, animations, and transitions.
> 
> However for straight slideshows where I just need to change the image I use Irfanview image browsing software (or Xee on Mac), and numbered JPEG images (including titles that were created in Photoshop)...not everyone is familiar with PowerPoint (or Keynote on Mac) but at least the people we host mostly use Photoshop/Lightroom and can number their files. Just have to set the image browsing software is set to browse files in alpha-numeric order.
> 
> Our setup is also colour calibrated (I recently started trying Spyder5 after using i1Pro for a while) so if our presenters colour calibrate on their end the images should be the right colour.



I would argue though that the image renaming really only works well if your order doesn't change. In many cases, I'm moving things around a fair bit so I need to be able to move slides around, which is where PowerPoint was particularly handy (aside form the other reasons, just moving shapes around).

But hey, whatever works for your use-case is perfect for you!


----------



## Captain Audio (May 16, 2018)

We used powerpoint to project Anne's writings on the walls for "Diary of Anne Frank"

Sometimes simple is best.


----------



## mikefellh (May 16, 2018)

Captain Audio said:


> We used powerpoint to project Anne's writings on the walls for "Diary of Anne Frank"
> 
> Sometimes simple is best.



Again simpler is my suggestion above.


----------



## mikefellh (May 16, 2018)

Chris Stolz said:


> I would argue though that the image renaming really only works well if your order doesn't change. In many cases, I'm moving things around a fair bit so I need to be able to move slides around, which is where PowerPoint was particularly handy (aside form the other reasons, just moving shapes around).



When doing an image presentation I always number the images by 10's, so there's room in-between.

And there's nothing stopping you from naming the images with letters so they fit in-between, 15a, 15b, etc.


----------



## macsound (Jul 23, 2018)

I've used powerpoint or Keynote a couple times as well.
I'm fairly sure there is a way to warp images in the photo control part of the ribbon.
What's been even more useful, and actually the way I accidentally started using PP in the first place for projection mapping was because I could draw simple shapes and use them as moving lights. Did it in for a college presentation, I had an off-white circle with a soft edge on the corner of the screen that I would stand in, as I noticed all the prior presenters would turn off the lights and then present to the class standing in complete darkness.


----------

